# BOA helmets?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i hope theyre talking about a boa system to make the helmet fit snug on your head. Kinda like the knob on a hardhat or a bike helmet.

If theyre talking about a boa strap then i think its a dumb idea.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't want a helmet that has to be tightened and then loosened every time it's donned or doffed. The helmet is just about the easiest-to-use piece of snowboarding gear I have; I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i agree. Theyre trying to over complicate it in order to have a marketing tool.

although it might be a good thing for maybe a kids helmet where theyre growing fast. Then you wouldnt have to buy them a new helmet half way through the season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Helmets have had this for years. It's just a way of adjusting it to fit when on your head better than shoving more foam pieces or less in there it has nothing to do with the chin strap.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sure BOA gloves are next. Why rely on mere drawstrings?


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

i prefer the helmets with an air pump (red, salamon, and a few others make one). It fits snug and adjusts easy.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

BlackSnow said:


> i prefer the helmets with an air pump (red, salamon, and a few others make one). It fits snug and adjusts easy.


How about this?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

JoeR said:


> I'm sure BOA gloves are next. Why rely on mere drawstrings?


No way BOA pants, no more poking holes into your belt when your in between sizes or getting too fat.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

boa helmets are pointless when there are already dial-equipped helmets that do the job just fine


----------

